

SETI & the risk of downloading a malicious virus from outer space - toemetoch
http://io9.com/5921814/is-seti-at-risk-of-downloading-a-malicious-virus-from-outer-space/

======
crazygringo
What? This is the most ridiculous thing I've read in the past month.

Extraterrestrials would have to target specific buffer overflow bugs or
something in SETI executable code, which to know about, basically means
they're already visiting Earth in UFO's and walking around NASA as spies. And
if they're already doing that, I don't think they need to create a computer
virus to accomplish their goals.

There's no such thing as a "general" computer virus. Viruses are OS/program-
specific.

This article/headline is pure science fiction, and pretty bad fiction at that.

~~~
ithkuil
Indeed, a better plot would be to use social engineering to let us build the
virus/whatever for them:

they send us instructions on how to create some beautiful technology (e.g. a
fake superluminar com) which is so obscure and intricate that it hides his
real goal: a sophisticated AI which would then study us and plan for next move
<put here your evil plan of choice>.

(Variation on the theme of A for Andromeda)

------
Retric
If you run the numbers on signal strength there is only a tiny number of stars
that are close enough that we could receive anything that was not sent
directly to us using a stupidly powerful and tightly focused beam. As in if
there where a repeater on the closest star that sent out a 1 to 1 copy of
every omnidirectional radio signal from earth we would not be able to hear it.

------
xutopia
"What you don't know could kill you?" I'm sorry to see such an article posted
here.

------
adobriyan
I've personally seen 3 coredumps of one of the SETI executables, so...

------
phazmatis
This is what pop culture hacker movies have wraught.

